# OTA signal mysteriously vanished!



## tutone (Jun 6, 2007)

I installed a LaCrosse antenna a few weeks ago. Had excellent reception (90%). Then one day last week I had zero signal. I've checked the antenna and all connections and all is OK. We've had no lightning. Satellite signals unchanged. I am totally puzzled. Can a OTA antenna just die?? Could it be my DirecTV tuners (all 3)? Nothing makes sense to me.  

I would LOVE to have some help on this one. Thanks!


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If all your OTA stations are UHF, not VHF, it's probably because a glitch (or software upgrade) reset your receiver to CATV mode. 

Channels 2-13 are the same on both Cable and OTA. 14 and up are in different spots in the spectrum.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Reboot (unplug) your receiver(s).


----------



## tutone (Jun 6, 2007)

the more i've read it seems ota is not an option with the new d10 satellite. apparently they share wavelengths? a splitter is supposedly not allowed with the new hd channels, either. i think my ota disappeared about the time dtv started broadcasting the new hd channels. ota might not be an option for me.

stay tuned and thanks.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

tutone said:


> I installed a LaCrosse antenna a few weeks ago. Had excellent reception (90%). Then one day last week I had zero signal. I've checked the antenna and all connections and all is OK. We've had no lightning. Satellite signals unchanged. I am totally puzzled. Can a OTA antenna just die?? Could it be my DirecTV tuners (all 3)? Nothing makes sense to me.
> 
> I would LOVE to have some help on this one. Thanks!


Its possible the station's PSIP needs to be reset and your IRD isn't seeing the station on its 'mapped' channel? Several of my local stations PSIP has gone haywire and I needed to call and tell them to reboot the system. A lot of stations, apparently, do not monitor their DTV signal, only the analog one.

Antennas do not die, although the feedline may have come disconnected, although I would suspect you'd notice a difference on all of your OTA if this was the case.

Was the signal you are talking about only for one local station or are all of them out?


----------

